

Ask HN: Landing page of our upcomming product. What do you think? - dsplatonov

Hey HN, <p>We are launching our product soon, this is already the 3rd version of our landing.<p>Link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;staply.co<p>Could you please review it? Is everything clear? Or some parts need to be explained better?
======
dceddia
It looks like Staply solves a problem, but I don't know what that problem is.
In your footer next to the copyright you have "We want to see a world where
information is never lost or forgotten." \-- is this the problem you're
solving? Keeping track of information?

The screenshot hints at a sort of shared folder space for placing things for
design review and comments.

I would suggest adding a section above "Take a new approach" that tells me the
problem I already have before telling me how Staply fixes it.

Where you say "Private" and mention SSL, I think this is really bare-bones
privacy. That's more like "Secure" to me. Privacy implies that you wouldn't
sell my data, that you would store it encrypted on your servers, and that your
servers are secure. It's more than just the transport layer.

~~~
lgmspb
Thank you for your suggestions. Especially about the privacy.

------
ErikRogneby
It looks pretty solid. two things:

1) on the pricing page it states: "It means that you will be only able to
access all the messages, files and links sent earlier than one month ago.
Basically you will be able to access the data sent latest 30 days ago." \-
This needs cleaning up.

"It means that you will be able to access all the messages, files and links
sent in the last 30 days." would read better. As it is written it sounds like
I can access history 2 months ago but not 5 days ago.

2) Lose the По-русски unless they are in a Russian speaking part of the world.
I hate to say it, but you will lose customers in the US. There is a certain
amount of xenophobia here, as well as the nationalistic "american
exceptionalism", and other media fed concerns about Russian hackers stealing
identities etc..

~~~
lgmspb
Thank you. We had hard time trying to explain it. "last 30 days" is so simple,
thank you one more time!

------
stevoo
1 ) Perhaps this sounds better. Simple group folders for all instead Simple
group folders for everyone

2 ) I agree with ErikRogneby. Lost the Russian from there. It doesn't fit
there nicely. Perhaps add flags to the bottom instead of other languages.

3 ) The top should not be hidden and only visible when going to the top. hide
it when scrolling down and show it when scroll it up. Or simply show it
always.

I still haven't figured out exactly what you are trying to solve.

But i do like the page. It is nice and clean.

~~~
lgmspb
Thank you for such a nicely structured and helpful comment.

------
ericglyman
There's a typo in your "Take a new approach" panel. The URL in the image says
techcrunch.com/stapy-files-for-ipo. I think you want it to say
techcrunch.com/staply-files-for-ipo.

I agree with the other comments suggesting that it is not 100% clear why
someone should sign up (from the landing page alone, at least). I think that a
panel focusing on some of the use cases (that you've nicely identified on this
HN thread) might make your service clearer, and help motivate more users to
sign up.

Best of luck.

~~~
lgmspb
I must say you are really attentive :) Thank you very much. We are definitely
going to include one more section with use cases, thanks to feedback in this
thread.

------
Norm--
I'm not crazy about the main photo. It doesn't tell __your __story.

And curious why you need to have the mixpanel badge at the bottom right? What
does it do for you?

~~~
dangrossman
> And curious why you need to have the mixpanel badge at the bottom right?
> What does it do for you?

If you add the MixPanel badge to your site, you can track more events per
month without upgrading to a paid plan.

[https://mixpanel.com/free/](https://mixpanel.com/free/)

------
aerovistae
"We'll send you an invitation to this address"

That's not grammatically correct. Write "We'll send an invitation to this
address" instead.

~~~
dsplatonov
Thanks, we'll fix it.

------
deepak-iiitb
I agree that the usecase is not coming up properly. Additionally, I would
prefer a "constant" value proposition rather than for so many stakeholders
such as students, freelancers etc. If the usecase is generic, would prefer a
generic statement.

------
orr94
Is that screenshot the site itself? At first I thought I was seeing some chat
app, so Staply must be some sort of browser plugin to connect it all together.

Basically, it looks like Staply is kind of a chat room app with file sharing
as part of it. Or not? I was kind of confused.

~~~
lgmspb
Basically we are building a very open platform where you can invite anyone,
for example one of use cases would be if you are organizing an event with lots
of speakers and you need to collect their presentations and answer all their
question regarding the timetable etc. Kind of like a shared folder+small Q&A,
where all data is seemlessly organized so that you would know for sure which
version of the presentation is the latest one for example.

~~~
orr94
Hmm, then I didn't really get that from the screenshot.

------
lgmspb
Clickable link: [https://staply.co](https://staply.co)

------
nyddle
Seems like Facebook share on signup is broken.

Looks good. Is it like Slack on top of google apps?

И клево, что есть русская версия!

~~~
lgmspb
Thanks! It is more like a dropbox shared folder with a chat built in :)

------
smeyer
Your copy could use some proof-reading:

>Forget about looking for a file or a link, in Staply the are always ar your
fingertips.

~~~
lgmspb
Thank you very much, we were really excited to launch an updated version. May
be we did it a bit too early :)

------
raymondduke
She's looking the wrong way.

Turn the photo around so she looks at the opt in.

------
itsrhettbutler
I like your landing! Perhaps show a few more features and examples. Clever
product.

